# What you guys drive??



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I dunno if this has been up recently or not... I looked back a couple pages, and I found nothin -so anyway, since I'm bored outta my mind and can't sleep - what does everybody drive?

This is my ol' 1992 isuzu rodeo.... actually pretty clean in this pic... Sold it in June







and bought an old 1990 chevy cavalier z24 cuz it was better on gas... no pic of it, not worth it.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

another pic after I washed it... damn i miss 4x4...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I drive a 95 integra ls coupe.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Here is a pic of kevs scooby I want one and he will not let me drive it the closest I get is sitting in the drivers seat and pressing the brake to see if his tailights are working lol
my truck is behind it


----------



## joe millionare (May 9, 2003)

1997 GMC k2500 4x4. 9"lift, 35x12.50 bfg mud terrains


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

86 civic


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont drink and drive or this will happen


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

This is what mine looks like except mine is bright red


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

95 acura integra special edition coupe w/ 225,000 miles on it, eww wee!!!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

2000 v-6 toyota solara


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My summer ride


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

99 CAMRY AND 96 GRANDPRIX


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

this is the car I'm getting for my birthday on may








it'a a coupe cabriolet
peugeot 7


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

englishman said:


>


 aww it ain't that bad, u've got a lot of room in there


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

one of it closed


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> this is the car I'm getting for my birthday on may
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should get the 206cc, much nicer than that! Then again its not too shabby either


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Here is a pic of kevs scooby I want one and he will not let me drive it the closest I get is sitting in the drivers seat and pressing the brake to see if his tailights are working lol
> my truck is behind it





pcrose said:


> Here is a pic of kevs scooby I want one and he will not let me drive it the closest I get is sitting in the drivers seat and pressing the brake to see if his tailights are working lol
> my truck is behind it


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

well my car is a POS and I dont' have pics of it but I do have pics of my other ride


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

1996 acura 3.2 TL


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mdemers883 said:


> well my car is a POS and I dont' have pics of it but I do have pics of my other ride


 god damn your sexy.









No I wasnt talking to you Mark, I was talking to the hog.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

83 rx7


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > this is the car I'm getting for my birthday on may
> ...


 the 206 cc is much smaller, and older, also,
this one went out on january 2004


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

2000 chevy silverado 4x4 loaded, leather, 3rd door 
& 1995 grand prix


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Here we go again.
































All payed for by me (mods too)


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

This is my ride. 2002 Mustang Bullitt..
Ryan


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> this is the car I'm getting for my birthday on may
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG - you get a car for your b-day?!? I got a car on my b-day when I was 16... except it was a 1983 chevette that cost $100....


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

2000 S-10 Xtreme


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

anstey said:


> This is my ride. 2002 Mustang Bullitt..
> Ryan


 Do you have any mods?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> this is the car I'm getting for my birthday on may
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your buying it, not your parents, right?


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Not mine but leasing it
2003 acura cl type s


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I drive a 97 Accent Sport, it slides way too much in snow.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

2003 toyota tundra limited stepside
1997 honda accord lx
2004 nissan armada 
1991 plymouth voyager


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Heres my 2000 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport with the off road package....


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

01 bmw 330i


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

2000 toyota corolla, It's ugly and i want a truck, but i cant complain much, cause my parents bought me the car


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn you guys are really American Muscle lovers...

I know where I can get '73 Stingrays for less than 10grand and my bro was thinkin about gettin one but he realized how much effort is needed to keep it in check. The trans am and mustand are hot too though but just not a HUGE fan of american muscle....although they are some of the craziest cars around.

Where are the import people?? Come on guys! And I don't mean ricers where the beamers and sports cars at??

Clays on point! Post a pic up of it!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > this is the car I'm getting for my birthday on may
> ...


 I guess dad wants to buy a new car, lol
here u can't get the license until u're 18,
I should take classes tight now but I'm lazy


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> > well my car is a POS and I dont' have pics of it but I do have pics of my other ride
> ...


 as you should


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > this is the car I'm getting for my birthday on may
> ...


 uhm...dad.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Damn you guys are really American Muscle lovers...


 Give me an American Muscle car before you give me _any_ import...thank you very much. The same goes for bikes too...

As for the comment about old Vettes being cheap...yeah, you can find them cheap, but the really nice ones in really nice condition aren't that cheap. The ones that are under 10K either need a lot of work, or are driveable, but still need work.

Within the next couple years I plan on buying a late 60's Stingray with the sidepipes and everything. Of course, that car shall see no cloudy days, so I'll have to hang on to my truck too.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My truck


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

rUBY84 said:


> and bought an old 1990 chevy cavalier z24 cuz it was better on gas... no pic of it, not worth it.:laugh:


 I owned one of those all through college. I actually miss that car sometimes. When it got old, the reliability went out of it and I got tired of waiting alongside the highway.
Here is a website you may find interesting:
Cavalier Z24 Homepage

Right now I have a Honda Accord Coupe. Not the most exciting car, but it's affordable and it's reliable as a hammer. It looks similar to this:


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I drive a 2002 Audi A4 Quattro


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

1992 dodge daytona with added factory ground effects

1988 ford mustang


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

2001 Ford F-150 Harley-Davidson SuperCrew
and
2003 100th Anniversary Heritage Springer


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn you guys are really American Muscle lovers...
> ...


 I use to think the same way, but I would hate to drive an american muscle car everyday. For a fun car...we think the same, for a car to drive everyday, who cares where it is from, as long as it gets you there and is comfortable. Thats another reason why I like my car...it is a modern muscle car.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 2001 Ford F-150 Harley-Davidson SuperCrew
> and
> 2003 100th Anniversary Heritage Springer


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

2000 Honda civic SiR (Si for y'all down south)

1994 Honda CBR 600 F2

hope the pics work


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

crappy one of my bike, but only one i have.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mine.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > 2001 Ford F-150 Harley-Davidson SuperCrew
> ...


Here you go ...
my heritage.... the silver and black one


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My truck in the background, sorry only shot i have of it.I will take more upon requests..:rasp:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I would....Do you have anything done to the truck?


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yea there was a thread like this b4 but anywho here is my current car for right now..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

deadhead said:


> Not mine but leasing it
> 2003 acura cl type s


 Thats not your car....sorry. Unless you have some massive connections with Acura.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

My 3000 GT


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I would....Do you have anything done to the truck?


Changed the front end alittle .....
New Grill
clear corners wth blue bulbs
projector headlamps.....
euro style taillights with the teardrop bezels.
k&n Intake
the truck already cam hooked up.....
I did however hook it up with alot of audio /vidoe equipment
alpine CVA1005 Multy Media Station
mb quarts 6.5 and seperate in each door.... RCE216
5.0 rearview mirror monitor (Savv)
10.4 inch Flipdown monitor in the back.....(XO Vision)
Xbox
Ps2 
Gamecube
My little nephew loves it .......








Nothing Major though.....everything is hidden...No wires....
I will take pics as soon as i get my camera back from my cousin..


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

tecknik said:


> 95 acura integra special edition coupe w/ 225,000 miles on it, eww wee!!!!










shoot... you must drive alot cause i only have 104,000 miles on my 96 integra Ls


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

2001 330f1 Super charged,, brembo brakes... APR chip... Nitrous express wet shot system .. etc etc etc
2002 Carrera 4S stock
2004 SE-R Spec V soon to start on this muther f*cking proyect hahahaa
VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 
Drive Fast Race Hard
illegal Atreet Racer


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

My rides are an 2001 ML 270 CDI and a 1998 BMW 5 Series.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> 2001 330f1 Super charged,, brembo brakes... APR chip... Nitrous express wet shot system .. etc etc etc
> 2002 Carrera 4S stock
> 2004 SE-R Spec V soon to start on this muther f*cking proyect hahahaa
> VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> ...


 How fast is the 01?


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

Black 95 Z28. Just bought a can kit it, will be installed in a month or so. Going to be converting it to a six speed. Saving for stage three heads and new LTCC ignition.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

What cam, and who is porting your heads? Why do people do tranny conversions...Why didn't you buy an M6 do begin with. I bet you will miss your A4 a little...try getting a high stal Tq converter before you swap, you won't regret it.


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

I went with a CC 227-233-560-560 112 Lobe not that aggressive. I got the Six Speed kit for $900.00. A shop in CA, called Don Lee auto is where I'm getting my heads from. I'm going to get into road racing that’s why I got the Six Speed.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> ALLIGATORMEX said:
> 
> 
> > 2001 330f1 Super charged,, brembo brakes... APR chip... Nitrous express wet shot system .. etc etc etc
> ...


 well fast enough ive whopped z06's.. z28's... in the quarter of mille...

VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Who makes your supercharger? Did you bore out that motor?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > ALLIGATORMEX said:
> ...


 IVE LOST AGAINST SOME MUSCLE CARS HELL NOT TOO LONG AGO I WAS WHOOPED BY A MAGNUM R/T OF THAT OLD MUSCLE CARS.. HE IS SHOOTING AROUND 13SECONDS FLAT................ im around 13.7 to 13.9-- but were we run is very high not at the sea level..

VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's my daily driver.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

93 Lexus Es300..


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Here's my daily driver.










evo


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

1996 Mustang Cobra Coupe

11.60s at 114 mph, soon going to attack the 10s.

2004 Grand Am v6

2001 Suzuki GSXR 750


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

man, some of you guys have nice cars.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

BMW, the ultimate driving machine.

SuperCharged Z3, Hamann HM3 deep dish rims, Breyton SPoiler.

Getting an M3 hopefully before summer. Nothing compares to the M3 IMO.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's my weekend car.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I have

90 Eagle Talon Tsi awd 
91 Eagle Talon Tsi awd

i will post pics as soon as dsmtuners is back on-line


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Noble said:


> BMW, the ultimate driving machine.
> 
> SuperCharged Z3, Hamann HM3 deep dish rims, Breyton SPoiler.
> 
> Getting an M3 hopefully before summer. Nothing compares to the M3 IMO.


 Nice car.

I have 01 M Roadster. What motor do you have in there? Who makes your charger? Which M3 you plan on getting?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

my moms satern vue sorry no pic


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Just for you ruby84


----------



## *funky white boy dance* (Jan 13, 2004)

umm well how do i say this

1986 toyota pickup

all the good parts are lined with rust colored... rust

it has a custom mirror on the driver side... chevy style.. since i swiped a sign while doing 50 and the front left blinker does not work... yummy

hows that for a ride?

vrrrrooomm


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> Just for you ruby84


 damn you people and your 4x4's... im so jealous


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I found a pic
mine is the one on the right


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

What do you have done to your DSM? There are some FREAKY fast DSM's uphere in fargo. There is even a shop up her devoted almost completely to DSM's called http://www.straightlinespecialties.com most of the guys are still in their early 20's, but really know their sh*t.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

A fully loaded 1998...............Dodge Caravan(im a family man what can i say!!)


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> What do you have done to your DSM? There are some FREAKY fast DSM's uphere in fargo. There is even a shop up her devoted almost completely to DSM's called http://www.straightlinespecialties.com most of the guys are still in their early 20's, but really know their sh*t.


 The red one (91 awd)

evo big 16G, evo manifold, Frontmount intercooler, S-AFC, Electronic boost controler, HKS bov, Apexi gauges (boost and EGT), FULL 3in exhaust. Thats all i can think of? It should be in the 12s this summer with alot of tuneing and BOOST

The Black one (90 awd) 
Winterbeater

BR 2.5 exhaust, DT intake, UPIC pipes, MBC I think thats it?

Casey


----------

